
The Ghost Protocol – The Future of Digital Identity - ThomPete
https://medium.com/swlh/the-ghost-protocol-how-to-live-forever-f2a10ebda997#.1flytyh00
======
trumbitta2
Actually, there's no 7 years cycle at all.

Different parts and tissues, get "replaced" at very different times. And some
parts don't get "replaced" at all over a lifetime.

~~~
ThomPete
Matter pops in and out of reality all the time and so I would claim thats the
case even if some of the cells don't :)

None the less the point is that our body isn't a solid that doesn't change. It
changes constantly while we still keep some sort of idea of a stable
existence.

